

Itsy-Forth: a 1K tiny compiler - part 2: the dictionary and inner interpreter - impomatic
http://www.retroprogramming.com/2012/04/itsy-forth-dictionary-and-inner.html

======
willvarfar
Sorry this didn't take off John; just found this when I submitted it myself :)

